# ""     ?

## Arti798

.
          !!!

----------


## Scald

?..    -     :)

----------


## Arti798

-                     !!!

----------


## 23q

> -                     !!!

   ,  ,    -,          ,   ...

----------


## serg1975

.  300 .  .+1  .

----------

> .
>           !!!

      551-355-475           !
   !   098-777-91-12

----------

> 551-355-475           !
>    !   098-777-91-12

       !     !

----------


## FLY_INTER

> ,  ,    -,          ,   ...

  ))))))))))))))))))))))))))
        ???  ??? ,   ???
       ???       ????

----------


## laithemmer

*FLY_INTER*,    ,       -  ,    :)
   ?    ,  ... ...   ,

----------


## Sky

102       .      , ,   .

----------


## Lera

> ))))))))))))))))))))))))))
>         ???  ??? ,   ???

  ....   ,   ,   ...     ))))   

> ,  ,    -,          ,   ...

  **:            ...
-- ?!...   ?...
   ,    ,  
          --
,      .
...
 ,    , 
    ...   . 
...
   - .   .   
. 
...
--  ...    .
   ,   .    .
--     ?... , --     
,   ...    . -- ,
  ...
  .
--    !
... (     ,   ...    ,  -   )...
 :
     . ,  ,  
--  ,          . 
   .    .
...
   ,
      .   
     .
-- Where's the child?... Don't worry, young man, I'll fix it in a
blink!*
-- Actually... --    . -- It's not actually a
child...*
-- Not a child?...* --   , . -- Who is
it, then?*
-- It's... er... a girl.*
-- A girl?... How old is she?*
-- I think she's about... er... twenty-two.*
-- Then how come she's locked herself in the garage?*
   .   ,  ...
-- She's not actually in the garage. She is in the bedroom.*
  .  . ,   
.
-- Let me get this straight, young man: twenty-two-year-old girl has
locked herself in the bedroom and you want me to get her out. Right?*
-- Not exactly...* --      
 . -- It's my girlfriend... She's in the handcuffs,
attached to the bed... And we can't get the cuffs off 'cause we've lost the
key... And now she wants to go to the toilet... it's pretty embarrassing
actually...* --   ,    .
-- I see,* --   . -- Shouldn't be too hard...
shall we go upstairs?*
    --     . 
   ...
-- Yeah, let's go!* --   ,  .
( ,   )
-- Where are you from?*
-- From Russia,* --   .
(     .   
--        .    .
...)
-- You speak very good English. Where did you learn it?*
-- It's a long story...* --   . -- How much do I owe
you?*
-- Fifty pounds, young man.*
   :
-- That's quite reasonable, many thanks...*
-- Oh well, I shouldn't be charging you at all,* --  ,
 . -- Just think of the fascinating story I'll tell tomorrow
to my friends at the pub...*
    ...     
.
-- Just kidding, young man... just kidding!*
  ,    .
()
 "  "

----------


## Persy



----------

